# Recs on Thermometer Probe Wipes?



## justfeedme (Nov 20, 2013)

I am currently using ThermoWorks Thermometer Probe Wipes to sanitize the probe in between uses but they're expensive.  Do any of you have a thermometer probe wipe you're using that isn't too expensive?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I use my sleeve, on the inside of my arm at the elbow.


----------



## justfeedme (Nov 20, 2013)

Ha, Ha.  Anyone willing to share their brand of probe wipes and source?


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I just use a sanitizer towel or a alchohol wipe from the first aid box if I'm feeling frisky.


----------

